# I love my GPA!



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Today is a good day! I had the highest score in English! No one had a better score! I am even more proficient at English than my own professor. That is odd.

My GPA is looking pretty good (4.8) and I am quite happy. I might even apply to MIT one day. Perhaps then I'll be studying with like-minded individuals who'll have the same extreme high level of intellect like I do. I am seriously tired of laymen who do not care for proper writing or studying the hardest you can. All laymen (and that is to say: almost everyone!) do not care about precision. I hate these type of lazy people. I only love scientific people - people with drive and passion! Lazy and apathetic people can stay away from me - that's for sure. Examples of lazy people: (!) people who do not care to use proper punctuation, spelling, grammar and sentence construction in their daily lives (!) people who forget about issues instead of studying them deeply and trying to find various solutions (!) etc.

Anyway, today I bought some luxury food for myself because I am happy that I am so extremely intelligent and so talented! It is great to be me! Unfortunately I am a loner. Many, many, many many many many.. many people (virtually everyone) cannot get along with me. Only a handful of people on this planet have my level of intelligence and intellect. I hope I will meet them at MIT one day. Dreams. <3

I feel like a machine! =D
On I go for higher self-actualization! On I go! =D


----------



## tooz (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tooz said:


>


That's 4.8 :lol

Oh, she is pretty and I LOVE that muumuu!


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I meant 3.8. In any case, it doesn't matter. It's the same analogy.


----------



## Perpetual Motion (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice to hear that you love your GPA!


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheery said:


> Hahahahaha S that was good, I laughed. The sad thing is, these kinds of people are actually out there... on places like College Confidential. :afr


This was not meant to be funny. I am not joking about applying for MIT. I am sick and tired of studying together with kids who have inferior intelligence. Not even my professors challenge me. I need a better challenge. I think MIT and Harvard might just do it.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

s12345 said:


> Unfortunately I am a loner. Many, many, many many many many.. many people (virtually everyone) cannot get along with me.


No sh*t.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Perhaps you should deeply study the issue of not getting along with people, and see if you are intelligent enough to come up with any effective solutions or alternative explanations for the problem.

Btw, there are at least six grammatical and two factual errors in your original post. If you wanna actualize yourself some more you can pm me for help any time. I got yo back.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Perhaps you should deeply study the issue of not getting along with people, and see if you are intelligent enough to come up with any effective solutions or alternative explanations for the problem.
> 
> Btw, there are at least six grammatical and two factual errors in your original post. If you wanna actualize yourself some more you can pm me for help any time. I got yo back.


You have grammatical errors in your reply.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Perhaps you should deeply study the issue of not getting along with people, and see if you are intelligent enough to come up with any effective solutions or alternative explanations for the problem.
> 
> Btw, there are at least six grammatical and two factual errors in your original post. If you wanna actualize yourself some more you can pm me for help any time. I got yo back.


I just verified my own text and there is not a single mistake in it. Perhaps you need to actualize your own English instead of daring to argue with someone who's been studying at one of the best universities for three years. I suggest you pick up your basic grammar books again, kid.

I have better ways to spend my time - and certainly with people who are more intelligent than you.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

s12345 said:


> You have grammatical errors in your reply as well.


I know. I'm not talking about how lazy potatoes are for not paying attention to their grammar and then pretending to be better than them.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> I know. I'm not talking about how lazy potatoes are for not paying attention to their grammar and then pretending to be better than them.


I am not pretending. I *am* better. Period.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

s12345 said:


> I just verified my own text and there is not a single mistake in it. Perhaps you need to actualize your own English instead of daring to argue with someone who's been studying at one of the best universities for three years. I suggest you pick up your basic grammar books again, kid.
> 
> I have better ways to spend my time - and certainly with people who are more intelligent than you.


I've already dared to argue with you about grammar and proven you wrong about four times. But I guess one more time wouldn't hurt.

"with like-minded potatoes who'll have the same extreme high level of intellect like I do"
This should be either "with like-minded individuals who'll have the same extreme high level of intellect as I do" or "with like-minded individuals who'll have an extreme high level of intellect like I do."

"Many, many, many many many many.. many people (virtually everyone) cannot get along with me."
Ellipses have three dotty thangs and the sentence should read "I cannot get along with many people."

I thought you were a loner but it's good to know that you've found intelligent people to spend your time with in the last couple of days. I have no better way to spend my time because replying to you gives me the warm fuzzies, and the only better way to spend one's time than getting inner warm fuzzies is by getting physical warm fuzzies by cuddling a cat or bunny or tribble or particularly fuzzy man, and my cat isn't home yet.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

s12345 said:


> I am not pretending. I *am* better. Period.


O Captain! My Captain!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It's better than my GPA, which hovers between 2.8 and 3.0. I have some B's and C's thrown in there, which sort of screwed up my GPA.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> It's better than my GPA, which hovers between 2.8 and 3.0. I have some B's and C's thrown in there, which sort of screwed up my GPA.


Hmmm. Still a job well done.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Disarray said:


> --


Looks like your average weekend is very poor.  Right now I am studying really hard in order to bring in a book report for Friday.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> I've already dared to argue with you about grammar and proven you wrong about four times. But I guess one more time wouldn't hurt.
> 
> "with like-minded potatoes who'll have the same extreme high level of intellect like I do"
> This should be either "with like-minded individuals who'll have the same extreme high level of intellect as I do" or "with like-minded individuals who'll have an extreme high level of intellect like I do."
> ...


As I can see, your grammar is worse than mine. You see my dear young deer, in advanced English you learn several ways to write one sentence. You just haven't learned that yet and you stick to your crammed things. That's fine though. Hopefully one day you'll reach my level. :yes

If your time is spent trying to get emotional and mental confirmation from some stranger then by all means go ahead and waste your time with that. On the other hand, I have better things to do. I need to write a résumé on a very thick and rather complicated book on astronomy and physics. I despise people who waste their time.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

My crammed things? Is that a euphemism?
There's no way to write a sentence that makes it correct for an (attempted) ellipsis to have two dots.

You must really loathe yourself.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm genuinely worried for (or interested in, at least) your mental health. Are these feelings of grandiosity normal for you? Have you ever had severe depression? Do you feel invincible?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

kast said:


> I'm genuinely worried for (or interested in, at least) your mental health. Are these feelings of grandiosity normal for you? Have you ever had severe depression? Do you feel invincible?


Thank you for worrying about me but you really needn't. Yes, I am indeed invincible. I also can do this amazing thing with my nose where I turn carrots into vegetable smoothies. I don't talk to anyone who doesn't have that skill though so I'll be leaving now. To go juice some carrots. With my schnozz.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Thank you for worrying about me but you really needn't. Yes, I am indeed invincible.


Um that was directed at OP. I really need to start quoting every post.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Are fruitcake and s12345 the same person? Cause that was all confusing to me. I think something is up.


Now I'm suspicious too. Maybe s12345 is trying to refine her English skills through a 3-eyed cat alter ego.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Are fruitcake and s12345 the same person?


Ouch. That hurts.



kast said:


> Now I'm suspicious too. Maybe s12345 is trying to refine her English skills through a 3-eyed cat alter ego.


I was imitating OP. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> I don't think so, but what do I know. Certainly sounds like you responded to kast as if you were s12345. Did you forget to log out of fruitcake and sign in as s12345. I guess it gets confusing arguing with yourself? If I am wrong, I do apologize. And I'm just going to let it go now. But surely you can see how it appears you and s12345 are the same person.


Lolwat. I said I was invincible. Sure he's arrogant and deluded but I'm pretty sure he wouldn't believe he's invincible. I thought it was obvious that I was being sarcastic.
If you're going to apologise for possibly being wrong then I don't see the need for you to say that you think I am him and that I'm arguing with myself, especially when you have no idea and that's offensive. =/


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

The Strong Silent Type said:


> One thing I have learned in my many years of being a layman. Everything is misconstrued when using text.


Yeah I'm aware.  It's just that it usually results in people thinking that I'm incredibly stupid or mad (which I don't mind too much) rather than that I'm a narcissist arguing with myself (which requires correction).


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Nobody likes a braggart.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a 3.5 and I'm incredibly lazy. But s12345 have you ever taken ap comp sci?, beat me at that! (People saying ohhhh and me gloating)


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> I have a 3.5 and I'm incredibly lazy. But s12345 have you ever taken ap comp sci?, beat me at that! (People saying ohhhh and me gloating)


ohhhh, you're gloating!


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Not attacking you or anything, but you may want to work on your people skills in addition to your studies. One of my professors actually told the class he would be hesitant to hire anyone with a 4.0 GPA. So you may love your GPA, but how effectively you communicate and how well you sell yourself are sometimes a bigger deal than that GPA that you are so in love with. Just saying!


The greatest minds in history to which we are indebted considerably *hated* humans. Take our great scientist *Henry Cavendish*. He could not hear, see or even be near humans. He could not stand them. Every person was forbidden to go near him unless they had something scientifically and intelligently significant to say. Even so, the best they would get out of him is a small squeak, because his voice was high pitched and he was a recluse. So, what did he bring us? One of the greatest discoveries of mankind: the calculation of the mass of the earth.

Kind of like my situation. I am one of this century's brightest minds and I hate humans. I will keep being reclused and I will do great discoveries on my own. I have no need for the putrid disgust that is known as human society.

I don't care for any of you and I will put anyone in the trash bin known as the Ignore List.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Sure he's arrogant and deluded but I'm pretty sure he wouldn't believe he's invincible.


I wouldn't be so sure about that... S/he seems almost clinically deluded and displays all symptoms of narcissistic PD.


----------



## dreadwiler (Jul 17, 2012)

s12345 said:


> You have grammatical errors in your reply.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

dreadwiler said:


>


LoL dreadwiler. Haven't seen you in a while. I hope you're doing well.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

kast said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that... S/he seems almost clinically deluded and displays all symptoms of narcissistic PD.


Huh. I did realise that he probably has that but I didn't know that people with it would actually believe they were physically invincible/immortal (the ones who otherwise have a grasp on reality and don't believe in the supernatural).


----------



## dreadwiler (Jul 17, 2012)

s12345 said:


> LoL dreadwiler. Haven't seen you in a while. I hope you're doing well.


I'm doing quite well! It's been a while.


----------



## essixo (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, how obedient of you. A GPA of 4.0!


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

He's obviously trolling.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:roll


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I am lazy and this offended me greatly.

But lol, good to hear you're proud of your GPA. Hopefully those numbers (and the hard work) will take you to the places you want to go.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

hmm this thread started off normally enough with fruitcake responding to s123754, her trying to help him with his grammar mistakes and him rejecting that help, but then it got confusing. okay so it was clear fruitcake was imitating (in an exaggerated way) what s1845 might say in her reply. but did she or did she not know that the comment was directed at her. that is where i get lost. i was also accused of being someone else recently (well she was the one who was accused of being me), with people commenting that something strange was going on, when it was as apparent as it is here that we were not the same person.

for anyone who wants some context for evaluating the OPs mental health, which seems to be the subject of some intrigue, there was this thread

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/autism-add-blabla-is-bs-279649/


> I am revolted. I am someone who is far more intelligent than average (when I was 29 years old, I went to a psychologist and I took an official IQ test at his center. My IQ was diagnosed as 124). GUESS WHAT LADIES AND GENTLEMEN?! When I was around 8 years old, just because I couldn't adjust very well to this new society (I was a foreigner who just immigrated into a fascistic country full of spoiled rich kids who didn't understand what it was like to be poor and thus rejected me) I got sent to a freaking center for retarded children where a logopedic was trying to 'figure me out'. *There was nothing wrong with me*, but rather with the other kids that I saw. They seemed to genuinely be... 'different'. I kept thinking to my myself every visit "what the hell am I doing here?". Whose fault is it, huh?! I am very pissed off. It's the fault of my ex buddy's rich mom who thought I was 'weird' for not connecting with other kids. I couldn't connect with other kids because they were rich brats!!! Not because something was wrong with me for crying out loud!!! There's no need to label me as mentally retarded for that!!! It's injustice and I am very angry for that!!!
> 
> The reason for this thread is because these so called diagnoses practically screwed over my entire life. I am now studying at university at the age of thirty because I got delayed for six years, put into schools for retards thanks to this stupid system and incorrect way of thinking!!! I am smarter than a large part of the median of the population and I only figured it out recently!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

s12345 said:


> Looks like your average weekend is very poor.  Right now I am studying really hard in order to bring in a book report for Friday.


That's nice for you. Book report, eh. :teeth


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Well this was like watching a train wreck crash in slow motion. Quite entertaining.

I certainly hope you're as smart as you say you are and can get into MIT. Takes more than grades, but I'm sure you'll fit right in.

Even if I dislike what I perceive narcissism, I would be remiss to not encourage one such as yourself to continue your pursuit of knowledge. So in that, I can sincerely say good luck and godspeed.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> Well this was like watching a train wreck crash in slow motion. Quite entertaining.
> 
> I certainly hope you're as smart as you say you are and can get into MIT. Takes more than grades, but I'm sure you'll fit right in.
> 
> Even if I dislike what I perceive narcissism, I would be remiss to not encourage one such as yourself to continue your pursuit of knowledge. So in that, I can sincerely say good luck and godspeed.


My classmates tried it. A class called 'algorithms'. It was so mathematically advanced that their maximum score was 30/100 even after studying it carefully twice. That's MIT for you.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> I am lazy and this offended me greatly.
> 
> But lol, good to hear you're proud of your GPA. Hopefully those numbers (and the hard work) will take you to the places you want to go.


Thank you.


----------



## LoneWanderer (Jan 13, 2012)

You are the definition of narcissistic.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

LoneWanderer said:


> You are the definition of narcissistic.


That was such a constructive post. If you have nothing useful to say, beat it.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

LoneWanderer said:


> You are the definition of narcissistic.


It would be prudent of me to remind you that this is a forum for support, not belittlement.


----------



## LoneWanderer (Jan 13, 2012)

The truth does hurt doesn't it? Sorry, you are narcissistic and you must fix your attitude, though I doubt you can because you will just ignore what I say. Part of the symptoms of a narcissistic person. Delusion.

News flash, mental illnesses are real and autism is real. There have been studies to back up these claims, and these are not just "claims". These are facts, and your sources are extremely poor, godlikeproductions(a website full of lies and hoaxes propagated by conspiracy theorists), a shabby website, and a video that doesn't have any shed of any credibility?

What is this thread for, are you trying to seek praise from people?

Sorry to say. But yeah, since you find that I have nothing constructive to say, I'll leave you be.



s12345 said:


> It makes me really angry when nowadays people easily label others with that stupid set of bs terms 'ADD, autistic, attention-deficit'. How about: EAT MY *SS YOU BS'ERS!!!
> 
> I am revolted. I am someone who is far more intelligent than average (when I was 29 years old, I went to a psychologist and I took an official IQ test at his center. My IQ was diagnosed as 124). GUESS WHAT LADIES AND GENTLEMEN?! When I was around 8 years old, just because I couldn't adjust very well to this new society (I was a foreigner who just immigrated into a fascistic country full of spoiled rich kids who didn't understand what it was like to be poor and thus rejected me) I got sent to a freaking center for retarded children where a logopedic was trying to 'figure me out'. *There was nothing wrong with me*, but rather with the other kids that I saw. They seemed to genuinely be... 'different'. I kept thinking to my myself every visit "what the hell am I doing here?". Whose fault is it, huh?! I am very pissed off. It's the fault of my ex buddy's rich mom who thought I was 'weird' for not connecting with other kids. I couldn't connect with other kids because they were rich brats!!! Not because something was wrong with me for crying out loud!!! There's no need to label me as mentally retarded for that!!! It's injustice and I am very angry for that!!! Not only for me but for every misdiagnosed child with alleged insert_bs_diagnose here!! I don't care how many wikipedia articles there are or how many so called peer reviewed works! I am convinced that this is all crowd control of a totalitarian system!
> 
> The reason for this thread is because these so called diagnoses practically screwed over my entire life. I am now studying at university at the age of thirty because I got delayed for six years, put into schools for retards thanks to this stupid system and incorrect way of thinking!!! I am smarter than a large part of the median of the population and I only figured it out recently! Thanks a lot totalitarians for letting us think that we were retarded!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Cheery said:


> Hahahahaha S that was good, I laughed. The sad thing is, these kinds of people are actually out there... on places like College Confidential. :afr


omg i met (or, um, _came into contact with_) some of the most insane people on CC.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

This is a weird thread. I don't understand anyone's point of view. I worked in MIT. It's a long walk to Harvard Square, where things get more interesting. There is a good swimming pool though.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Well this was like watching a train wreck crash in slow motion. Quite entertaining.
> 
> I certainly hope you're as smart as you say you are and can get into MIT. Takes more than grades, but I'm sure you'll fit right in.
> 
> Even if I dislike what I perceive narcissism, I would be remiss to not encourage one such as yourself to continue your pursuit of knowledge. So in that, I can sincerely say good luck and godspeed.


That's a very nice post . In regards to the narcissism, I haven't seen enough of the OPs posts to conclude much, but I'm with enfield on leaning towards the idea of the OP being autistic moreso than a true narcissist.

I don't know exactly what MIT looks at when they choose which students to admit, but if it approximates the methods Ivy league schools use, intellect alone will not get you in. There are lots of brilliant people to be found out there, a good chunk of whom are motivated and accomplished, and there aren't enough spots in schools like MIT for all of them. I've heard that you need to be unique, and perceived to be able to add something unique to the school with your presence to get entry into such prestigious schools. Anyways, your scores only get your app looked at, your essays/accomplishments will get you the interview, and if the OP can make it that far, I'd hope he wouldn't flub it by acting like the arrogant jerk he seems to come off as. Just saying.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

s12345 said:


> I meant 3.8. In any case, it doesn't matter. It's the same analogy.


Not to burst any bubbles or anything.. But even with a 3.8, you would have to work a lot harder to get into MIT.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I am lazy and this offended me greatly.
> 
> But lol, good to hear you're proud of your GPA. Hopefully those numbers (and the hard work) will take you to the places you want to go.


We should start lazy procrastinators of america.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

JustAPhase said:


> Not to burst any bubbles or anything.. But even with a 3.8, you would have to work a lot harder to get into MIT.


Right, a 4.0 wouldn't get you in any competitive program because frankly a 4.0 doesn't really demonstrate all that much. To put it into perspective, I had a 3.92 if I remember correctly, and a 34 on my MCAT (92nd percentile), and neither of those things would have impressed top medical school programs. Sure, there are the number whoring schools, but to attract those, you have to have an MCAT score so ridiculously high that you're in the 99th percentile (if not the 99.9th percentile), but outside performing insanely exceptionally on standardized tests, it's far more important to have a well rounded resume and the ability to communicate in such a manner (though essays on in interviews) that the school should want you. I actually got an interview at the most selective (not most prestigious) medical school in the country (Georgetown), not because of my stats, but because my essays communicated that my motivations matched their school's mission.

Point is, grades usually don't open doors for you, they just keep them from being shut in your face, and they won't ever get you much further than past the door into an interview.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

lonelyjew said:


> Right, a 4.0 wouldn't get you in any competitive program because frankly a 4.0 doesn't really demonstrate all that much. To put it into perspective, I had a 3.92 if I remember correctly, and a 34 on my MCAT (92nd percentile), and neither of those things would have impressed top medical school programs. Sure, there are the number whoring schools, but to attract those, you have to have an MCAT score so ridiculously high that you're in the 99th percentile (if not the 99.9th percentile), but outside performing insanely exceptionally on standardized tests, it's far more important to have a well rounded resume and the ability to communicate in such a manner (though essays on in interviews) that the school should want you. I actually got an interview at the most selective (not most prestigious) medical school in the country (Georgetown), not because of my stats, but because my essays communicated that my motivations matched their school's mission.
> 
> Point is, grades usually don't open doors for you, they just keep them from being shut in your face, and they won't ever get you much further than past the door into an interview.


On the bright side, you're guaranteed entrance to any non - U.C.!


----------



## aloof (Mar 13, 2013)

lonelyjew said:


> Right, a 4.0 wouldn't get you in any competitive program because frankly a 4.0 doesn't really demonstrate all that much. To put it into perspective, I had a 3.92 if I remember correctly, and a 34 on my MCAT (92nd percentile), and neither of those things would have impressed top medical school programs. Sure, there are the number whoring schools, but to attract those, you have to have an MCAT score so ridiculously high that you're in the 99th percentile (if not the 99.9th percentile), but outside performing insanely exceptionally on standardized tests, it's far more important to have a well rounded resume and the ability to communicate in such a manner (though essays on in interviews) that the school should want you. I actually got an interview at the most selective (not most prestigious) medical school in the country (Georgetown), not because of my stats, but because my essays communicated that my motivations matched their school's mission.
> 
> Point is, grades usually don't open doors for you, they just keep them from being shut in your face, and they won't ever get you much further than past the door into an interview.


Those are impressive stats. Where will you be going?


----------

